# Getting Bitten By Piranha!



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

im new to this forum, so i wanna start of posting a recent video i made of me getting bit by my piranha. i already shared this with other fish forums so might as well share it here too


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

great way to stress out your piranha not to mention rub off his slime coat.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

dumb a$$


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

I like the music but youre harming the fish more than yourself.

Kids please dont try this at home!


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

ahh... i see, so this is another forum that gives negative feedbacks. wat a surprise. anyway, the piranha was not harmed in anyway. either way, it was gonna be stressed becuz i was cleaning the tank that day.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Just curious what you were looking to proove by doing that...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ruckaisawesome said:


> ahh... i see, so this is another forum that gives negative feedbacks. wat a surprise. anyway, the piranha was not harmed in anyway. either way, it was gonna be stressed becuz i was cleaning the tank that day.


No sir this forum provides all the information u will need to keep piranha succesfully. It looks to me you should stay and do some reading for you lack the ability to use common sense. I need help often to but thats why im still here learning. Negative feedbacks on your other sites might have been a sign not to post it somewhere else. Tank cleaning is not near as stressfull as taking him out of water. You did harm him by wiping and damaging his slime coat.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

ruckaisawesome said:


> ahh... i see, so this is another forum that gives negative feedbacks. wat a surprise. anyway, the piranha was not harmed in anyway. either way, it was gonna be stressed becuz i was cleaning the tank that day.


No - it's a forum that for the most part, attempts to contribute to the education of piranha keeping. You chose to offer the opposite... Hopefully you will choose to respect your pet more in the future.

Lots of good reading on this site.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to fury. No need to remove your fish to clean his tank. & why would you do that? Your lucky that lil guy didn't take a olive size chunk! Stop by my house I wanna see you do that with a real rbp n not some juvi. Poor fish!!


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Why dint you just let him bite you in your tank? Why stress it out.
I enjoy how everyone else on youtobe thaught you were dumb aswell.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I cant see embedded video but judging by the replies its not animal lover friendly. Hopefully, youll stay here and learn about piranhas. Ive had fish and tankbusters from convicts to dovii for 35 years and piranhas for 25 years yet I can honestly say I learn so much here at this site very often. Seriously the admins and mods are 2nd to noone and so many knowledgable members that practically line up to help. Without a doubt this site has more knowledge than any Ive ever seen. Yea you got off on the wrong foot but many have and I know if you stay aned ask questions and try to leaern it will all be forgotten. Hoope you stick around.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fish is in bucket, he nets it & grabs the piranha in the net & offers his forearm to the 5-6" rbp.& let's it bite him.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Fish is in bucket, he nets it & grabs the piranha in the net & offers his forearm to the 5-6" rbp.& let's it bite him.


 Thanks for taking the time to let me in on the info, Bruno. Yea definitely not good at all. Hopefully he sticks around though and reads past threads and learns whats best for his fish and becomes a valuable member.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

hahaha I would love to see you do that to my 10" inch Rhom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

ruckaisawesome said:


> im new to this forum, so i wanna start of posting a recent video i made of me getting bit by my piranha. i already shared this with other fish forums so might as well share it here too


You gotta know you were going to get flamed for posting this. I saw you post it on MFK. They obviously weren't supportive of it either. I think you got $20 for this bet? Regardless, imagine if you went to a Pitbull website and showed your dog fighting another dog, or even showing how aggressive you got it towards people. It's common sense man.

Regardless, you'll learn, and I can't say I haven't done stupid things with my fish as well.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I unlike all the others on this site loved it! Would you please make another? I would like to see him biteing the tip of your nose!


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Only Thing worse then the video was dolphin trying to give advice.(Just messin with ya buddy).. He is about the dumbest f*ck on P-Fury (Not dolphin the OP)


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

ruckaisawesome said:


> ahh... i see, so this is another forum that gives negative feedbacks. wat a surprise. anyway, the piranha was not harmed in anyway. either way, it was gonna be stressed becuz i was cleaning the tank that day.


Really?! You were cleanin the tank, so because you were were removing it anyway, it makes sense to add to whatever stress the fish is already feeling? That makes no sense. Besides, you don't need to remove the fish to clean the tank, just leave him in there. Chances are, he's just gonna sit on the opposite side of the tank as you clean the other side. Anyway, listen to some of these senior members/old timers, and learn a few things before you end up losing a finger.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Idiot


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

-1 for adding unnessisary stress but the p did look pretty healthy from what I could see and appears to have pretty good colours.

As long as you don't take him out very frequently it's not overly bad but taking him out to have him bite you is abit stupid. If you wanted to get an accurate measuement of its size once in a while is fine but puropsely getting him to bite you is taking him out for no good reason. Even if he may be stressed by a waterchange he will be stressed more by being out of the water and being held.

Unless your tank breaks, your moving him tanks, large ammonia spike or something else like that that is serious there is no real reason for you to have to remove him from his tank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Come on cluster close this crap. Op if he's even still around, knows nobody here is impressed. I hope he sticks around I'd like to see that fish in his tank. Least the guy isn't scared!lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't really see reason to close this. Hopefully he will learn something from the responces so something positive can come out of this.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow that's a really nice P! Too bad it belongs to a f*cking moron.


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

first off, wiping off a bit of slime coat aint gonna do ****. as long as the water is clean and the piranha itself is already healthy, the slime coat well replenish itself in no time. second of all, stress aint gonna do much either. there's always a bit of stress between piranhas. all i did was increased it a bit for a short amount of time. just as u would if ur transporting a fish to a new tank. lastly, i bet some of u also did something stupid like this once in a while too. and to the person above me..


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Get a life, You Think your tuff b/c you let a 4" fish bite you ? I would love to see you do that with my 12" Rhom. Your a disgrace to our hobby.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK...enough with the insults and personal attacks. This isnt the first time we have had someone come to this forum with stories/videos about their fish that isnt what most would consider proper care. This is the part where we try to change the behavior and educate the individual about how amazing these fish are...and how to promote the hobby in a positive way....and not one that will only see further attempts to ban these fish from the hobby.

So if you are only here to trash on someone....do us all a favor and move along. If you would like to add something constructive...then by all means....join in on this topic.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

A lil tough on the guy everyone, I know ... I know it was'nt good for the fish at all but maybe he will understand that and assure that it does not happen again.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lemme see... _"Something constructive."_

Hmmm.....









Hold on... thinking of something...

Constructive? Really?

Get out of the hobby until you're mature enough.
That's as constructive as I can think of.


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

not really sure how to post photos of them now...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Easiest way is to upload them to www.photobucket.com and then copy the link. Or you can use the sites upload feature but make sure that your files are smaller than 2MB.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

good work.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

handfeed shoal of those , then post video







smart ass


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope that bite gets infected. How long have you been keeping fish? You need to keep your fish in the tank when doing your cleanings. I really think you need to do some reading on here and in a few months come back and read all of this again and see if you still feel that it is no big deal to stress your fish like this. You stress your fish to bad and it could kill it, stressing your fish is a bigger deal than you think. I am doing my best not to go Ape sh*t on you like I normally do to threads like this so I am leaving. 







and







until further notice.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have nothing to say about your video except for the fact you tagged the video with words like:
_
* dumb
* dangerous
* stupidity_

So I will agree with you and your choice of descriptive words, and I will leave it at that.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

How about one on the wrist?


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow. If one of your hobbies/interests were firearms, would you make a video firing at your arm after you cleaned it?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

wow guys chill...i think he's got the fact that we dont approve...no need to







(beat a dead horse)

ya it was prolly dumb but saying that doesnt make anything better


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

it just makes the piranhas look bad and people want to ban them everywhere but nobodys taking mine away from me


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

rhom15 said:


> it just makes the piranhas look bad and people want to ban them everywhere but nobodys taking mine away from me


im with you on that one. this is my first time with piranhas and its not happening not in my lifetime.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

I WILL PAY YOU 30 IF YOU DO IT WITH YOUR VAGINA


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Everyone needs to relax...i think the kid has gotten the point that it is not a good thing to do all of that i personally hopes he sticks around and reads up on what exactly could be the effects of the stress that he put his p under.....but hey it up to him.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wowm. im not even gunna make a post.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Please people, lets educate rather than berate. Instead of telling him that it causes stress and removes the slimecoat etc show him scientific facts with links etc. Weve all been this way before but many of us became better aquarists because we studies, read and/or learned from someone and thats what he needs right now. He could possibly have a huge passion but not the knowledge yet and ina few years be a great contributor to this site so lets give him the chance. If we give him the knowledge in this thread and he does nothing with it then its on him and we know not to bother anymore but theres still a chance others that read this forum will learn from it which helps us all. This isnt a forum to me, its science. I cant say that about any other forum i frequent. and i cant give out links on a mobile phone, before anyone asks why i dont lol


----------



## franomania (Jan 10, 2011)

fail


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

marco said:


> wowm. im not even gunna make a post.


You just did


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TJcali said:


> wowm. im not even gunna make a post.


You just did








[/quote]

I'm not even going to respond to this.


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> wowm. im not even gunna make a post.


You just did








[/quote]

I'm not even going to respond to this.
[/quote]
u just did


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

ruckaisawesome said:


> wowm. im not even gunna make a post.


You just did








[/quote]

I'm not even going to respond to this.
[/quote]
u just did
[/quote]

I have nothing to post about this


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

You really want to impress us, show us your







.


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

i just might...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Uncle Jesse said:


> You really want to impress us, show us your
> 
> 
> 
> ...










hey Uncle Jesse the piranha on your avater looks sick man


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess you just wanted to find out if you had a piranha or not.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^Looks like a pacu to me


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

i wonder wat a pacu bite is like


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Give it a try, just make sure you get one that is big enough to take off the tip of your penis to make reproduction harder.

Petco sells 3"


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Really! You actually let a piranha bite you???

Stick around, do some reading, and enjoy the site.

And FYI, if you enjoy feeding mice and want to post a video of it, you may get a similar reaction


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

screw FEEFA im all for more mouse videos


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

just for the record.. i already got bit by a 5inch pacu once before. it's the giant ones im curious about



BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> screw FEEFA im all for more mouse videos


amen


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> screw FEEFA im all for more mouse videos


amen
[/quote]

So you enjoy mouse feedins too...I never would have guessed








Now thats a bite zanni! Was yours done on purpose also???


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nope.


Since it was an accident then you get 0 cool points then


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

FEEFA said:


> Nope.


Since it was an accident then you get 0 cool points then
[/quote]


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Some of you are over-reacting a little. The fish looks healthy and was not harmed. I think it was cool to see what a rb that size can do in a bite. 
Was it fun for the fish? Probably more fun than being reeled in on hook and line for sport. Hell, at least he got to bite somebody, and he's probably wanted to bite the OP every time he took it from the tank for cleaning. Every piranha show you watch has a demonstration of them biting through a stick or something. Many people on this forum remove their fish for measuring and pics, including some dude in the pics forum the other day holding up his piraya with a mouth hook for measurement. The mouth hook seems pretty brutal to me but nobody gives them sh*t about it because really, the fish will be fine and we all know it. Personally, I try to give my fish a stress free life as possible, which is what I recommend to other keepers. My fish are my friends so I want them to be happy...
That said, I do not see myself ever deliberately letting a piranha bite me LOL. 
Be easy on the new guy he'll learn. I really don't think this is that big a deal...

Funny thread though hahaha


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I def don't think that the P was able to bite him with max force. He would have caused more damage then that.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Joe.G said:


> I def don't think that the P was able to bite him with max force. He would have caused more damage then that.


Look at his video then look at my pictures lol.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Now just rub tattoo ink in the bite and make a sweet tattoo


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

motoracer110 said:


> Now just rub tattoo ink in the bite and make a sweet tattoo


Haha I was thinking that too.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

were not laughing at him were laughing with him














no were laughing at him


----------



## ruckaisawesome (Feb 6, 2011)

i always wanted a tattoo..


----------

